# Mommy Cat Hissing and Growling



## KittyKitty2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a cat and her 3 kittens. They all got along great. They all slept ate and played together until yesterday. I just got the kittens spayed and neutered. They ate 23 weeks old. When I brought them back from the Vet the mother cat started hissing and growling and swatting at them. Is this normal and will it stop or do I have to seperate them now? Please help, any advise and/or info would be great.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's very normal. Animals smell different when they come back from the vet. It will probably pass in a day or two. You could take a towel, put some vanilla extract on it and rub it on everyone so they smell the same, or put a drop on the back of everyone's necks.

P.S. Wonderful that you had the kittens fixed!!

P.P.S. Pictures? :grin:


----------



## KittyKitty2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I tried the Vanilla extract. It did not seem to work. I guess I just have to be patient for a couple of days. I just do not want any of them hurt.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with _Marie_, this is very normal behavior when cats come back from the vet and one doesn't go. 

It's just as well that momacat is growling as I'm sure some of the kitties still want to nurse and they're too old for that now. But some kitties are pretty persistent and will want to keep on nursing. Mamacat's growling and swatting should put them off that. If they're not nursing go the vanilla route, but if they are just let momacat discourage them from nursing.


----------



## KittyKitty2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Believe it or not I stopped the nursing a few weeks ago. The kittens were having some bad diarea and the vet said to stop the nursing. I put a baby onsie on the mom and cut a hole for the tail. This worked great to get the milk to dry up. They were still trying to nurse once in a while but there was no milk. The Vet started the kittens on a perscription diet and slowly got them off the perscription and onto Purina One sensitive stomach. Their stools are okay now. 

I just hope the cats start getting along again. It was sooo cute watching the mother and her kittens play and lick each other. Even when I took the kittens to the Vet the other day the mother was calling her kittens to eat when I fed her. She even would not eat all the food saving some for the kittens. Now she will not go near them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad to hear they're all weaned....that was a great idea with the baby onesie. I remember putting tube tops on some of my queens. So the vanilla didn't work, well this is another thing to try. Rub an old washcloth or towel around the mouth of your mamacat where the scent glands are, and also on her bottom and them rub on the top and back of necks of the kittens. That should get her cleaning them up. Some interactive play with a fishing pole type toy (like "DaBird") with momacat and the kittens going back and forth to them all may get her playing with them again. Good luck!


----------

